

Show HN: srctree = pastebin + git + canvas - r4pha

Hello HN.  This is my first webapp. It works like a pastebin, in which you can visually keep track of the changes you and others make to it.<p>I was a little reluctant about posting it here because I'm not sure it meets the HN quality standards, but, as a beginner, I would really appreciate to have some feedback and/or tips.<p>The url is: http://srctree.net/<p>An example of usage: http://srctree.net/1<p>Thanks!
======
Ironchefpython
Can you draw the tree with the circles vertically staggered instead of
directly adjacent, so the circles are vertically ordered by time?

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aHXMSfhY_hY/TFxP-
Eoc3rI/AAAAAAAAAH...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aHXMSfhY_hY/TFxP-
Eoc3rI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/YGP_-35V8PQ/s1600/Screen+shot+2010-08-06+at+2.02.00+PM.png)
is an example of similar data.

You could have multiple panes/columns of data, one for the graphical tree, one
for the date for each node, one for the username for each node, and one for a
node comment.

~~~
r4pha
That's a good idea. I will definately give it some thought. Thanks!

------
manuscreationis
Pretty cool, but I wonder how effective this becomes under large projects with
hundreds of files.

Definitely an interesting idea.

~~~
r4pha
Thanks for the comment.

My original idea was to create a tool that somehow helped people to debug
pieces of code - perhaps a function or a single file - with help from others,
so that others could pinpoint the "error" or present a nicer solution.

You are right. I don't think it would be the best way to share bigger
projects.

------
mouseroot
great idea i like it.

~~~
r4pha
Thanks!

~~~
mouseroot
only thing i would add is to highlight the changes in the files maybe list how
many changed lines there are

~~~
r4pha
You can see the "git diff" between two nodes if you click with the right
button on a node and with the left button in another one. For example:

<http://srctree.net/3S-2>

Maybe I need to think of a better way to present this!

~~~
Ironchefpython
You should have a compare with button, and when you click the button the mouse
cursor changes, and then clicking a tree node will set it as the "compare to"
node.

